# Legal/Ethical Issues with Partner



## jk-firemedic (Apr 3, 2007)

I am new to this website, but have been reading lots of posts, and would appreciate some input on my situation....

I have been working several years as a Fire Paramedic and I do love it. A few weeks ago a group of us were out having a few drinks and we start talking about some of the crazy stunts that we have all pulled. My partner openly admits that he has shown up to work "totally stoned". Some of the guys thought this was pretty funny - I didn't. A couple of the guys took extreme offence and a fight almost broke out. One guy says, "If you ever show up on shift working with me and I think for a second you are stoned, I will report you so F***ING fast - too bad your half-baked empty head won't realize it!"

Where I work, we work out of the same halls as the Fire Department, and this incident has spread like a grass fire....hot gossip spreads just as fast as fire...

I don't know it he is bullsh***ing, or if there is some truth in this. I don't recall ever seeing him stoned, but I am starting to wonder if I can trust him. He always lets me take the lead, and generally is a good guy to work with. But, if this is true, my safety, his safety, and future patient's safety could be comprimised.

Regardless, working in the hall has become miserable, and it is affecting him personally and professionally. I have tried to talk to him about it, but he's not talking....I take my job seriously - and I am having a hard time with this. I want to go to my captain and "express some concern"  with my partner, but have reservations because it could be all bullsh** - could be truth too. Which way to you err? A part of my just says "C.Y.A."


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 3, 2007)

He can't be fired for something like this so don't bother.  If he's cornered by the boss he can deny it, say he was kiddding, whatever.  If you've never had a problem with him before, move forward.


----------



## Jon (Apr 3, 2007)

Your workplace probably has a mandatory/random drug screening progam in place... most EMS Co's do.

There isn't much that can be done by manegment...except to watch the person very closely.

I think you need to talk with him and let him know how you feel... if this was 10 years ago... move on and get over it.


I've had at least one co-worker who was ALWAYS toasted on his shift.... I never did anything about it because I was a 18 y/o kid who didn't know better... he was a nice guy... but a little bit of an alcoholic.


----------



## EMTBandit (Apr 3, 2007)

Jon said:


> Your workplace probably has a mandatory/random drug screening progam in place... most EMS Co's do.
> 
> There isn't much that can be done by manegment...except to watch the person very closely.
> 
> ...



I was kinda in a situation you just described. But yea, if it was awhile ago, probably just kind of move forward about it. But if it was recent. Watch him and see how he acts.


----------



## Glorified (Apr 3, 2007)

If it's not affecting his performance in the field, then let the drug tests do their work and maybe you'll get a new partner.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hmm me thinks maybe he ought to be fired for stupidity. Opening his mouth up and admitting such as well as now he is going to be on the radar screen of all workers and especially administration. 

I am sure that administration has already heard about it, if it is like "wild fire" but; they realize that they can't act upon it .....yet. So I am sure he wants to "lay low" and not talk about it, because he realizes his idiotic action. 

My suggestion is drop it and be a friend and just tell him your there if he needs anything.


R/r 911


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 3, 2007)

*Stupid, Stupid, Stupid!*

Stupidity that extreme should be illegal.  Running off his mouth, whether telling the truth or not may have severely impacted the way he is regarded professionally.  So, basically, the guy is either a liar or a stoner?  

The guy has just placed himself under a microscope.  Any mistake he makes and as humans, we all make them will be attributed to his supposed chemical extra curricular activities.  He's also created animosity among his co-workers and really injured the trust between them. 

Legally he can't be fired or in some agencies even asked to take a drug screen unless he exhibits behavior that creates the suspicion that he is actually baked on the job.  But he has certainly increased the attention that will be paid to any behavior that might previously have been tolerated.  

The issue of how much our off duty behaviors can be regulated by our employers or the pro's and con's of off duty herbal self medication sort of disappears when you place it next to the bigger issue of this guy's act of career suicide


----------



## Jon (Apr 3, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> The issue of how much our off duty behaviors can be regulated by our employers or the pro's and con's of off duty herbal self medication sort of disappears when you place it next to the bigger issue of this guy's act of career suicide


Yeah... my younger brother was talking to me about "herbal self medication" - my response... I work for 3 employers with Mandatory Random drug test policies... I could show up for work for my next shift and get told I'm going for a drug test.... Ain't worth the risk.


----------



## jk-firemedic (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone - this just happened 2 weeks ago...He's laying pretty low, can't say that I blame him. Doesn't say much on the job right now, just shows up, does his job and leaves. 12 hour shifts can be pretty long when your partner doesn't say much. 

We just had a FireFighter commit suicide a couple of days ago after being arrested for beating up a cabbie while he was intoxicated. Made big news here, hope he doesn't get any ideas... I am concerned for him. I told him that when and if he wants to talk that I will be there to listen and to help if he wants.

I am pretty sure he realizes how much dammage he did to his reputation - and how much of a microscope he put himself under....

One life lesson that I have learned is that one should always engage brain before mouth.....


----------



## TheDoll (Apr 3, 2007)

jk-firemedic said:


> Thanks everyone - this just happened 2 weeks ago...He's laying pretty low, can't say that I blame him. Doesn't say much on the job right now, just shows up, does his job and leaves. 12 hour shifts can be pretty long when your partner doesn't say much.
> 
> *We just had a FireFighter commit suicide a couple of days ago* after being arrested for beating up a cabbie while he was intoxicated. Made big news here, hope he doesn't get any ideas... I am concerned for him. I told him that when and if he wants to talk that I will be there to listen and to help if he wants.
> 
> ...


wow. WOW. wow...i am so sorry to hear this, and my heart goes out to anyone who knew this guy. terribly sorry...
as for your friend who admitted to smoking on the job...you've done the right thing by letting him know that you are open to listening. hopefully, he'll decide to deal with himself and get help if he needs it. all you can do is be there for him and try to help him rise to the level.


----------



## Artique (Apr 4, 2007)

Thats sad just for the fact that someone in charge of such a proffessional and important role in society is willinging to jeopordize several future lives just so they can feel nice during work. I used to smoke often and know the ins and outs but no matter what it will effect someone and its scary to know I might need to work with, be saved by or be hired by people like that. Im not hating on your homey or anything so please dont get offended its just how I feel.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 4, 2007)

i've had a few similar incidents myself with coworkers. people pick up on the small things too, they may not know your under the influence, but they'll pick up little performance things.  

i even had a partner who would close his eyes and pray (big time religmo) once...

imho, ems is in general a minimum a knowledge dealing with the maximum of possibilities (that's not meant to be a putdown) so we need every bit of awareness we can muster

i would forward to such a partner that he either handles his s**t, or it handles him.   if in fact s/he dropped the ball , i'd be pointing it out when the dust cleared....

~S~


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 6, 2007)

puff, puff, pass


----------

